# Our first Christmas Offer from Clean and Shiny



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

As promised here is our first offer from our Christmas specials.

If you looking for the best wheel cleaning brushes and the ultimate in wheel and iron removing this bundle will be right up your street.

We have managed to squeeze over £10 off the price.

There is limited stock with this offer so make sure you purchase early to avoid disappointment.

​


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

1st of many orders i fear!!!
thanks for the offer, what will tomorrow bring?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Chris :thumb: 

We have a couple left on this deal if anyone else is interested. It ends at midnight though...


----------

